
Refactoring Across Multiple Code Repositories with Gradle and IntelliJ IDEA - hocuspocus
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2017/01/great-tools-for-engineers--refactoring-across-multiple-code-repo
======
vorg
> A critical feature of Composite Builds is the ability to integrate with
> IntelliJ IDEA

Does that mean Composite Builds uses IDEA-compatible Kotlin to specify its
build scripts, or is the aging Apache Groovy still used, with its 80% approach
to triggering IDEA's type hints?

> We recently open sourced support for Python with Gradle—try it out and enjoy
> Gradle’s amazing dependency management in the Python world!

Aren't Kotlin and Apache Groovy the only languages supported for writing
Gradle's build scripts? Does that mean the Python support in Gradle must be
controlled by build scripts written in yet another language?

------
hocuspocus
Companies that speak about the subject seem to choose either the monorepo
approach or the complete opposite, with thousands of them (several
repositories per developer !)

Is anyone using one repository per team, in order to share code more easily
but without the need for complex tools that can deal with a true
monorepository (not everyone can build something like Piper/Blaze)?

